# beetle kill pine



## Howie (May 25, 2010)

Does anyone know where I can get some? I live in Florida.


----------



## WDHLT15 (Aug 15, 2011)

I have some. Are you looking for logs? I am near Perry, GA.


----------



## Howie (May 25, 2010)

Thanks for the reply.
Not looking for logs. Rough cut.
I'm quite a ways from Perry(Tampa)


----------



## AandCstyle (Mar 21, 2012)

CSWoods.com has some and they will ship it to you. It is listed at $1.57/bf but I don't know how much the shipping would cost.

I have no relationship with them other than as a satisfied customer.


----------



## WDHLT15 (Aug 15, 2011)

There will be plenty in North Fla.

Go here. http://www.woodmizer.com/us/ResourceCenter/FindaCustomSawyer.aspx

Click on "Find a Custom Sawyer". Woodmizer will e-mail you a listing of mill owners in Fla. One of them is sure to have some. If you get up this way, I can load you up for $1.00/BF.


----------



## camps764 (Dec 9, 2011)

I get mine from Menards on occassion. It is mixed in with all of the other lumber.


----------



## mountainheart (Feb 7, 2011)

Mountain Heart Woodworks is a supplier for furniture grade beetle pine out of Kiowa, Colorado. We can ship it anywhere! Go to our website or give us a call! www.mountainheartwoodworks.com (303) 621-2120


----------

